# My SSORTCAI Install.



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Here's my install of the West Coast Speed's SvedeSpeed OTRCAI. I followed Jerry's instructions with minimal deviation. Most of the pics are links to as not clutter things up in this thread.

1) I removed the old airbox and placed the OTRCAI to measure.
http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz158/BWinc/SSORTCAI/1Alignment.jpg

2)I marked where I was going to cut. If you measure 1 inch down from the very back edge of the shroud you hit the recommended 1 1/2 in. for the LS2 cut. 
http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz158/BWinc/SSORTCAI/2Mark.jpg

3) I used the hacksaw to make the initial cuts. 
http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz158/BWinc/SSORTCAI/3Firstcut.jpg

4) I lifted the shroud and used what i could find to prop it up as I cut the back. I scored the back with a blade and used the saw on the thicker parts/
http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz158/BWinc/SSORTCAI/4LiftShroud.jpg

5) Here is the cut out. I loosely zip tied the hoses. 
http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz158/BWinc/SSORTCAI/5finalcut.jpg

6) I plugged in the harness extension. Re-route the wiring as in the instructions.
http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz158/BWinc/SSORTCAI/6HarnessExtend.jpg

7) I put the small gaskets on the MAF
http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz158/BWinc/SSORTCAI/7SmallGaskets.jpg

8) First large gasket on the TB. 
http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz158/BWinc/SSORTCAI/8firstbiggasket.jpg

9) Put the MAF next. Follow the flow arrow!!
http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz158/BWinc/SSORTCAI/9MAF.jpg

10) Then the second gasket and the CAI itself. Slowly ease it in and push down. When I shut the hood, there was just a hint of resistance. I double checked to make sure the CAI was down as far I could get it, shut the hood and it was just perfect. 
http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz158/BWinc/SSORTCAI/10CAIand2ndgasket.jpg


****DRUM ROLL****

Here is a pic of of the finished product.









These links give different angle views. 
http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz158/BWinc/SSORTCAI/12DriversViewWires.jpg
http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz158/BWinc/SSORTCAI/13PssgrViewHose.jpg
http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz158/BWinc/SSORTCAI/14Pssgr90degress.jpg
http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz158/BWinc/SSORTCAI/15Driversside90degress.jpg

I started her up and blew a sigh of relief that no codes were thrown. Took her out for a drive and heard just a faint whistle when driving. Normal cruising there was no seat of the pants feeling. When I went WOT, I do believe I felt a bit more _powah_ than normal. I admit that my observation might be colored because of my excitement of having the SS on. 


My impressions of the ORTCAI itself is very positive. I can't be happier with it. Its definitely more refined as compared to the hand made one I've seen (Thats you TeaQue) and Jerry's hand made ones look fantastic as they are.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

The hand made ones are kvlt. :cool

















I guess I didn't notice much of a difference until I tuned it. I know mine had a bunch of knock going on (or it said it did, 7-8* of KR) with the stock tune. Though it did seem like it opened the upper RPM range up. Stock it felt like the motor fell on it's face above 5500, and the OTR allowed it to pull hard well past 6000. Especially after I tuned it.

Mine still rubs the hood one one side, but I need to trim the fan shroud down a bit more, this time I'll be using a Dremel.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I've told other hand made owners that they need to petition Jerry to make special "SvedeSpeed OTRCAI Original Series" stickers


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Judging by the side view picture, the OTRCAI blocks a portion of the radiator. How does this affect engine cooling?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Gotagoat said:


> Judging by the side view picture, the OTRCAI blocks a portion of the radiator. How does this affect engine cooling?


First of all hanging down in front and blocking are two different things. When the fan comes come it pulls air from the entire radiator. It doesn't need a direct front to back flow. You'd be hard pressed to stop it if you thought about it. In addition there have now been many, many is hot weather states like Texas, Florida and Arizona that have verified that there is no increase in engine temperatures.


----------



## oz_monaro (Jun 16, 2011)

Great write up. I just installed my Svede OTRCAI a few days ago. No noticeable seat of the pants feel like you stated, but a good tune is in order to reap the benefits. 

I also upgraded the IAT sensor while I was at it. Install went smoothly and took no more than an hour for the entire process. Intake fits snug. Installing the IAT into the bung was a little frustrating as I pushed the grommet in a couple times but figured it all out.

I live in vegas and yesterday we had a 105 degree day. At idle for more than 30 minutes in the hottest part of the day intake temps were at 109 degrees and dropped to 95 degrees when on the freeway at speeds between 70 and 80.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

svede1212 said:


> First of all hanging down in front and blocking are two different things. When the fan comes come it pulls air from the entire radiator. It doesn't need a direct front to back flow. You'd be hard pressed to stop it if you thought about it. In addition there have now been many, many is hot weather states like Texas, Florida and Arizona that have verified that there is no increase in engine temperatures.


I didn't mean to imply it was a problem. Good answer.:cheers


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

If anything blocks the airflow, it's that stupid radiator shroud/cover. I can't for the life of me understand why it's there or why people keep it. Neither my '55 or '64 had such a device.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Why do you have to cut on the radiator? :willy:


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I cut into a piece of plastic, not the radiator.


----------



## zx14man (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi guys quick question, is there a difference between the K&N FIPK intake and This over the radiator one to justify replacing the K&N one for this?? Thanks ERIC


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

dustyminpin said:


> Why do you have to cut on the radiator? :willy:


The plastic fan shroud sticks up a bit. Without it cut air cross-sectional ares would be half of what it is with it and it allows more room to transition from the rectangular box to the round outlet. It's quick and easy to do.


----------



## Nstewart62 (Jul 5, 2011)

So this intake does not use the vents on the 05-06 hood correct? Because I was going to get that hood and the intake and take out the plastic plugs.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

The Svede doesn't use the hood vents. Doesn't need to. I maybe wrong but I don't think the hood vents were meant to be functional anyway. You can look up the Vararam intake which is supposed to use the hood nostrils. From I've read it's a functional intake but I believe that there are some fitment/heat issues that you have to correct for.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Nstewart62 said:


> So this intake does not use the vents on the 05-06 hood correct? Because I was going to get that hood and the intake and take out the plastic plugs.


No it doesn't. "Scoops" have some kind of myth (perpetuated my Pontiac back in the day) that they could provide "Ram Air" for more power. They don't under subsonic speeds. At any rate the nose of the car has the highest pressure zone. The main idea of an intake is to do three things: clean the air before it enters the engine, get the air into the TB in the shortest, least restrictive path and to get the air in that's the closest to ambient temperature. That's what this one does. It has been track tested by others that it lives up to that. Scoops are like tail fins or spoilers. If you like the ornament then get it.

I made this intake after doing extensive logging of different intakes and custom designs for myself to have the best one that could be fit into this car. It wasn't originally made for mass production. Slowly more and more people asked for me to make them one and after a while the demand got so high I couldn't keep up and turned it over to West Coast Speed to professionally manufacture and market them. I know "Ram Air" doesn't work as advertised as I've logged pressures at the TB/manifold running various intakes and also with my own as is and with much bigger and better located scoops and noted no significant pressure change having scoops. This functional nose grill "scoops" I adapted did however provide awesomely good cool air in the highest pressure zone. . .


----------



## Nstewart62 (Jul 5, 2011)

And this didn't create temp problemS by blocking the airflow to the radiator?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I've had mine on for 2 years without any change in operating temps.

People always assume its going to block a huge amount of airflow when in reality it only covers like 8 square inches of the frontal area of the upper portion of the radiator - and even then there's at least an inch gap between the intake & radiator.

Better a couple square inches than $300+ on an aftermarket intake snorkel that's just as (in)effective as the factory piece.


----------



## Nstewart62 (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh ok sweet thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Been 3 years for me and others have used it in summer heat of Arizona, Texas, Florida, Nevada, etc. People don't seem to really grasp how air flows with the filter in place. If the fans come on the air is pulled thru the entire radiator. It doesn't have to flow in a straight line from some arbitrary point in the front. If it comes up at a 45* angle it works just as well.


----------



## Audi Killer (Mar 13, 2011)

Someone buy my vararam so I can get one


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

svede1212 said:


> Been 3 years for me and others have used it in summer heat of Arizona, Texas, Florida, Nevada, etc. People don't seem to really grasp how air flows with the filter in place. If the fans come on the air is pulled thru the entire radiator. It doesn't have to flow in a straight line from some arbitrary point in the front. If it comes up at a 45* angle it works just as well.


No issues in the 100+ temps in Missouri I've driven it in either.


----------



## lowpro192000 (Jun 2, 2011)

I just installed mine, there were some clearance issues at first but after adjusting my hood pin it seemed to close fine. But this might be a stupid question but when my intake arrived it came with some thin rubber peices and im guessing its replacement pieces for if I ever change the filter?


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Here's what came with mine. I think you may be talking about the trim piece that would go around the cut edge in the radiator shroud to fit the CAI.


----------



## lowpro192000 (Jun 2, 2011)

o ok well that explains it thanks


----------

